# Less than 1 da. to Live, McRae ,Ark.!!n Freckles victim of Abuse!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jolene is a 2 yr. Old Choc. Lab Mix. Can you save her please?
Living in Arkansas, do you know any rescue we can try to save these 2 poor dogs.
Please e-mail Sharon Goff!! [email protected]. 

I so appreciate your help!!!

Petfinder.com forums :: View topic - 2 Miracles Still Needed [email protected] WILL be PTS Mon [ ] 

All the puppies got rescue, but Freckles who is 1 1/2-2 yrs. old and has never known a kind touch and Jolene who is 2 yrs. old weren't so lucky.

Please contact Sharon if you can save them. You are our last hope! Pls. look at them!

Posted: Thu May 31, 2007 3:09 am 
Post subject: 2 Miracles Still Needed [email protected] WILL be PTS Mon 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



UPDATE for Saturday, June 2, 4:00PM CST 
Five have, through grace and circumstance, found rescue BUT 2 dogs are still in danger of MONDAY MORNING euthanization at McRae AC in rural Arkansas. These dogs HAVE to start moving Saturday morning, illustrating to ACO that they HAVE HOPE! PTS is set promptly for Monday morning. Rescue commitment by tonight. This is a TINY, rural shelter. 

PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD and HELP IF YOU ARE ABLE! 

This is a courtesy post created on behalf of Sharon Goff, who provides rescue facilitation for the McRae Animal Shelter and also serves as an active part of the Beebe AC rescue group. McRae is a neighboring town to Beebe -both rurally located and north of Little Rock, Arkansas. All e-mail inquiries regarding the McCrae endangered dogs and pups should be sent direct to Sharon at [email protected]. 

The dogs and pups featured in this post are in an EXTREMELY small shelter that only houses four pens. It doesn't take much in the way of strays and owner sign-overs for McRae AC to reach immediate, urgency status. A euthanization date is scheduled on Monday, June 4, 2007 AM for these babies. Sharon has been advised by the ACO that she needs to begin pulling dogs and pups out by Saturday so she must receive commitments NOW. 

Very limited time exists to make rescue happen here! Please make immediate contact! 



Proof of 501c3 rescue is required. The TAG to reserve and PULL process is as follows: 

Step 1: You may contact either of the following individuals to confirm intent to rescue: 

E-Mail Sharon at [email protected]. Note that Sharon is exclusively in charge of rescue efforts for this shelter, including, as time permits, updating the shelter's Petfinder site. Please do not call the shelter. ALL rescue inquiries must go through Sharon. 

McCrae Animal Control is located at:115 South Grand 
P.O. Box 189 
McRae, AR 72102 

The Shelter's Petfinder Web site is located at: 
McRae Animal Control 
but please note that due to some computer issues Sharon has been experiencing, coupled with double duty in taking on volunteer responsibilities with the Beebe animal shelter, the site is not currently updated. 

Step 2: Once Sharon receives confirmation of intent to rescue, she will send you instructions for 501c3 documentation submission. 

Step 3: Once your 501c3 materials are received, local rescues may arrange to drive out and pull their dogs. Out of state rescues will receive pull and transport assistance, courtesy of volunteers, to select vet/kennel facilities for dogs temporary boarding and preparatory vetting prior to transport. More information on the process and price is available by e-mailing [email protected] 



We NEED sponsorship $$$ on these dogs! Like Beebe AC, McCrae is rurally located and part of the statistical plight of all southern dogs. The majority of rescue provided these dogs is exclusively out of state. Rescued dogs are usually headed out of state and require temporary boarding and vetting prior to transport. The standard and average cost of vetting and temporary boarding post-pull and pre-transport is $125 per dog, without any "surprise" costs incurred for covering health issues. Non-profit rescues depend on your donations to make miracles happen with these dogs. To pledge a donation or learn more about how to sponsor a McCrae AC urgent dog, please e-mail Sharon at [email protected] 

OUT OF STATE, 501c3 RESCUE ASSISTANCE 

We have no funding other than what is stated above to subsidize the rescue of the dogs below. Volunteer powered transport assistance is available to Midwest and Northern state rescues. "Puppy Bus" -paid transport is available to East Coast rescues. Contact Sharon at [email protected] for more details regarding transport assistance. 

If you are interested in providing sponsorship funds for these dogs, please make contact immediately. Your $$$ donation offers improve every dogs chance of finding rescue and avoiding euthanization! 

Freckles - Catahoula / Black Mouth Cur X - Female - Former victim of Animal Cruelty 
Must Receive A Rescue Commitment No Later than NOW. Euthanization scheduled for Monday morning. 

1 to 2 year old Freckles has abdominal scar so we think she has been spayed. Very, very sweet and friendly. Loves attention. Very strong and takes you for the walk! Likes children. Freckles ended up at the shelter after being removed from an abusive home -- owner was kicking, beating, and swinging her around on the chain. Must have been a big man because this dog is strong and weighs around 45-50 lbs. She is about as tall as a typical lab. Still very trusting despite having survived such cruelty! Commit to Freckles rescue via e-mail to Sharon no later than Friday evening, June 1. 

Jolene - Chocolate Lab X - Female 
Must Receive A Rescue Commitment No Later than NOW. Euthanization scheduled for Monday morning. 

Estimated at two years old, Jolene has an abdominal scar and is rather overweight -indicating she has possibly been spayed. She is very sweet and friendly and loves attention. The ACO brings his 8-9 year old son with him and Jolene gets along great with the boy. She is very strong and energetic even with her extra weight. Commit to Jolene's rescue via e-mail to Sharon no later than Friday evening, June 1. 

Can you help? Please make immediate contact if you can provide rescue for any of the dogs and pups listed above. Thank you for your support! 

E-mail: [email protected] 

Please check this post frequently for updated info. Thank you for your patience and moreover, your support of rurally located, Arkansas shelter dogs! Please cross-post far and wide! Please reference the original, Petfinder urgency post in your cross-posting: 

Petfinder.com forums :: View topic - 2 Miracles Still Needed [email protected] WILL be PTS Mon [ ]


----------

